# VideoRedo Please help



## scottradny (Apr 11, 2006)

So after reading through this forum I went and tested VideoRedo and then bought it. I have tried saving my tivo files as vob and then burn them but Nero doesnt like the vob file or there are missing files it says. Could anyone please just walk me through the complete steps of saving a tivo file as VOB and then burn to DVD? I am very technical but for the life of me I cant understand why NEro is barking that I am missing other files. Please help my tivo is getting full and I need to catch up on my shows.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What you want to do is import the VOB file into one of the free dvdauthor GUIs like DVDStyler. It will produce a completed ISO image which you can then burn to a DVD using Nero. So the basic steps are...

1) Edit in VideReDo and output to VOB
2) Import VOB into DVDStyler, add menus, export to ISO
3) Burn ISO using Nero. (or DVD Decrypter if you don't have Nero)

Dan


----------



## scottradny (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Dan. Will let you know how it works out.


----------



## scottradny (Apr 11, 2006)

OK so I used VideoRedo to create a VOB file and then used DVD Styler to create an ISO file. I then went to use NEro but that crashed so I used Image burn. Once that was complete I went to play the DVD in my machine and the disc is not readable.... going out of my mind here as I just spent the $$ on software and nothing is working.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Dan, why can't he use just Video Redo and Nero Vision (assuming he has the right version and plug in)? VR to transcode to MPEG or .vob and Nero to add menus, chapters, and then burn.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

scottradny said:


> OK so I used VideoRedo to create a VOB file and then used DVD Styler to create an ISO file. I then went to use NEro but that crashed so I used Image burn. Once that was complete I went to play the DVD in my machine and the disc is not readable.... going out of my mind here as I just spent the $$ on software and nothing is working.


Try DVD Decrypter. It has the best ISO burning capability out there and has never failed me when it comes to burning DVD ISO files.



Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Dan, why can't he use just Video Redo and Nero Vision (assuming he has the right version and plug in)? VR to transcode to MPEG or .vob and Nero to add menus, chapters, and then burn.


He could do this, by saving it as a .mpg from VideoReDo instead of a .vob. However Nero requires TiVo video to be transcoded before burning to a DVD. That takes a lot of time. The process I described does NOT require transcoding and the resulting DVD will play in 99% of the players out there. (TiVo video is not 100% DVD complaint, but most DVD players don't care) Seriously with the process above I can create a simple "no menu" DVD in less the 15 minutes. The same process with trancoding would take an hour or more.

Dan


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

> He could do this, by saving it as a .mpg from VideoReDo instead of a .vob. However Nero requires TiVo video to be transcoded before burning to a DVD


Maybe I am not fully understanding the purpose that VideoRedo serves. I thought when I had editted out the commercials and then saved my new work as an mpeg or vob file, that was where the transcoding took place. Are you saying that the file is actually transcoded in Nero and not VR? Bear with me, as you can probably tell from pervious posts I am new to this process.

Also, can you define what exactly an ISO file is and how this step plays into the DVD burning process of a .tivo file?

Joe


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

@scottradny:

It sounds like you are trying to use Nero Burning ROM or Nero Express. You want to use Nero Vision Express. (If you want to use Nero at all.)

Update Package #2



Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Maybe I am not fully understanding the purpose that VideoRedo serves. I thought when I had editted out the commercials and then saved my new work as an mpeg or vob file, that was where the transcoding took place. Are you saying that the file is actually transcoded in Nero and not VR? Bear with me, as you can probably tell from pervious posts I am new to this process.


That sounds right to me. VR does not transcode.



Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Also, can you define what exactly an ISO file is and how this step plays into the DVD burning process of a .tivo file?


DVDStyler does not have any burning features. Its only output is an ISO file. All an ISO file is, is a disc image. Think of an ISO file as a file representation of a CD or DVD. Just add water and "poof" you have a disc. It is even possible using some software to mount an .iso file and make Windows think it is a real drive. Nero's NeroImage Drive does this.

DVDDecrypter has the ability (as does Nero and many others) to burn an ISO image to a physical disc.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

scottradny said:


> Once that was complete I went to play the DVD in my machine and the disc is not readable.... going out of my mind here as I just spent the $$ on software and nothing is working.


I was having weirdness like this also. Did you add a menu to your DVD Styler project? I was having trouble getting it to play in my computer (but played fine in my home DVD player) when I either had an empty menu (or no menu at all). I don't recall which it was.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

VideoReDo is a "quick" editing program. Which means that it only trancodes the frames around the edit point. Everything else is simply copied bit for bit from the original MPEG data. Programs like Nero actually transcode the entire file.

Also the only difference between having VideoReDo output as a .mpg file and having it output a .vob is that when you output a .vob it adds "NAV Packets" to the file which are required by programs like dvdauthor to make a DVD from the file. Other then that they're the same. In fact you could change the extension on the .vob file to .mpeg and no program would ever be the wiser.

As for what an ISO is... It's a single file that contains all the data needed for a CD or DVD as well as information about it's structure and format on the disk. DVDs have to be layed out in a specific order, and burned in a specific format, so the ISO helps make sure that the program burning it knows exactly how to do that.

Dan


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> 1) Edit in VideReDo and output to VOB
> 2) Import VOB into DVDStyler, add menus, export to ISO
> 3) Burn ISO using Nero. (or DVD Decrypter if you don't have Nero)


OK, I figured out how to use videoredo & have outputed a VOB file, I've even figured out how to use DVD Decryper, I think.

However I am having problems figuring out how to use DVD STyler to out put a ISO file. I can't even seem to get the bloody VOB file in to the program. If anyone can shed some light on the topic I'd be greatful.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

alyssa said:


> OK, I figured out how to use videoredo & have outputed a VOB file, I've even figured out how to use DVD Decryper, I think.
> 
> However I am having problems figuring out how to use DVD STyler to out put a ISO file. I can't even seem to get the bloody VOB file in to the program. If anyone can shed some light on the topic I'd be greatful.


Drag 'n drop the vob to the timeline at the bottom.

Then do "burn DVD" from File menu to output ISO file. You can then put DVDDecrypter in ISO Write mode and burn to a real DVD.

If you ever make sense out of creating menus in DVDStyler let me know.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for the responce Greg. I was finally able to get an ISO file out of DVDStyler after much thrashing and bashing of head. 

Thanks for the tip on where to find the iso output location, that helped a lot. Of course that didn't end the problems, I had a bunch of errors regarding pathways. However I finely got that sorted out & have burned a DVD. I can see that once I get the methods down this will be a great way of burning! Thanks for posting the steps Dan.

DVDdecryper is dead on simple compaired to styler. Dvdstyler reminds me of Mac's, they look clean & eligant but the second the user trys to do something he can't find a thing.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If all you want to do is burn one program to a DVD without a menu you should try dvdauthorgui instead. It has a much simpler interface if that's all you want to do. However if you want to do menus then DVD Styler is the way to go.

Dan


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

I might look into dvdauthorgui all tho now that I've figured Styler out....it would be usefull for tv series. 

My husband is going to the tour de france this year & I'm under strict instruction to record all the race stages, that's 20 stages at 4 hrs/stage all recorded at Best. I don't have enough room on *my* (not his) Tivos to store them so DVD's are a must. If dvdauthorgui is dead on simple it might be usefull.


----------



## IamWedge (Mar 24, 2006)

Ive tried a couple of the methods listed above. I recieved an error is Nero. About non compatible formats. I also burned another using DVD Decrypter. I tried the DVD i made in the DVD player on the TV and recieved the following error: 
> This Disk cannot be played
> Playback Prohibited by area limitations.

Before someone tells me that I have the wrong region setting when burning... I dont. Im set to Region 1.

Any ideas?

Wedge


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

IamWedge said:


> I recieved an error is Nero. About non compatible formats


Did you try and burn the iso to a DVD image or a CD image using Nero?

DVDDecrypter is simpler to use regardless, but it should be burning an proper DVD disc from an iso file. 

Can you mount the iso file in Windows using DaemonTools and see that it working before burning to a disc?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

When you load the ISO file into DVD Decrypter the information on the right should tell you want region it is. Make sure the ISO file itself hass not been set to Region 2 some how. Also in DVDStyler/dvdauthorgui make sure you have it set to output a NTSC disk and not a PAL disk.

If neither of those are the problem then it's possible you have one of the few DVD players that reject non-standard resolution DVDs. To get around this problem in the future there are two things you can do...

1) Record everything in Medium or Basic. Both these qualities use a resolution of 352x480 which is DVD compliant and should work in any DVD player.

2) Enable RF Video Smoothing. This option is only available if you're using strait cable ot antenna. However if it's available to you and you enable it all recordings from that point forward, regardless of quality, will have a resolution of 352x480.

Dan


----------



## mappleby285 (Feb 19, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> @scottradny:
> 
> It sounds like you are trying to use Nero Burning ROM or Nero Express. You want to use Nero Vision Express. (If you want to use Nero at all.)
> 
> Update Package #2


If using Nero Vision Express do you still have to go through the other steps with VideoRedo etc? For some reason VideoRedo crashes on me all the time. I think its just my computer but still annoying.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

mappleby285 said:


> If using Nero Vision Express do you still have to go through the other steps with VideoRedo etc? For some reason VideoRedo crashes on me all the time. I think its just my computer but still annoying.


Depends what you are trying to do. Do you want to use DVD Styler or Nero Vision Express to make your DVD?

You don't need to use VR at all unless you want to use VOBs as your input to DVD Styler. (Which isn't a strict requirement either.) DVD Styler will take .mpgs as input as well.

The other reason you would want to use VR is because it removes the DRM (as does DirectShow Dump). And, of course, it is much better at editing out commercials than Nero Vision Express.

If you can't use VR, then just use DSD to get a regular .mpg file for either NVE or DVD Styler. NVE doesn't work very well at times when they are still inside the .tivo wrapper.

Hope it is not too confusing, I know my head is spinning just from typing this all up.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Warning... Using DVDStyler with MPEGs output from DirectShow Dump can result in audio sync issues. 

Dan


----------



## mappleby285 (Feb 19, 2006)

I got Video Redo to work now so I'm making shows into .vob's right now. Hopefully things will work with DVD Styler. It'd be very nice to get this working. Will make my tivo a lot more useful.


----------



## mappleby285 (Feb 19, 2006)

One more question. Does it matter what resolution I use when recording on Tivo? I recorded a bunch at Medium because I was told that you had to to fit a movie on a DVD but after using VideoRedo to make a .vob file it looks like I can record things at High Quality and still fit a full 2hr movie on a DVD. I also saw something abuot the aspect ratio messing things up. Any help? Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Actually it's the resolution that can cause problems. Medium and Basic record at a DVD compliant resolution, so they are pretty much guaranteed to play on any DVD player*. High and Best use non-compliant resolutions, which can cause problems for certain DVD players that follow the spec to the letter. However 95%+ of players out there ignore the resolution and play the video anyway, so you should be fairly safe recording things at High if you have the space.

Dan

* There is also a portion of the DVD spec that says the maximum GOP length for a DVD MPEG stream is 18. TiVo files use longer GOPs then that. However it is highly unlikely any DVD player would ever be strict enough to balk at that.


----------



## mappleby285 (Feb 19, 2006)

For anybody who has burned a DVD at medium how does it look? The quality doesn't seem that great which is why I wanted to record movies or shows I plan on burning at High.


----------



## colleen.barnett (May 5, 2006)

Ok. I have VideoRedo Plus and CDBurner XP Pro 3. What I need is a good DVD authoring program. Seems like DVDStyler would fit the bill -- except I cannot find it. The website seems to be dead (at least right now). Also tried to get dvdauthor. Similar product, no luck. 

Any suggestions?

Colleen


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

colleen.barnett said:


> Ok. I have VideoRedo Plus and CDBurner XP Pro 3. What I need is a good DVD authoring program. Seems like DVDStyler would fit the bill -- except I cannot find it. The website seems to be dead (at least right now). Also tried to get dvdauthor. Similar product, no luck.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Colleen


http://dvdstyler.sourceforge.net/downloads.html


----------



## wags77 (May 22, 2006)

I understand that this Video Redo product will take a .tivo file, edit commercials out, and write the optput to an mpeg file while also removing the 'protection' that prevents creating a dvd player video. I dont yet own this Video ReDo, but would purchase it of I could then use my Pinnacle Studio video software to burn that mpeg to a standard dvd play-able disc. 

Is all this correct?

Thanks -


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

wags77 said:


> I understand that this Video Redo product will take a .tivo file, edit commercials out, and write the optput to an mpeg file while also removing the 'protection' that prevents creating a dvd player video. I dont yet own this Video ReDo, but would purchase it of I could then use my Pinnacle Studio video software to burn that mpeg to a standard dvd play-able disc.
> 
> Is all this correct?
> 
> Thanks -


AFAIK, VR does the same thing as DirectShow Dump as far as removing the 'proctection'. Plus, DSD is free.  Give it a shot first.

Buy VR for its editing features first and foremost. The other stuff is just gravy.

PS: Now, I've heard talk that DSD (and VR) outputted .mpg files sometimes have audio synch problems. Never seen (er... heard) it myself. But, if you do have a problem, I also hear you can ouput from VR as .vob file which solves that issue.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Pinnacle Studio does not like TiVo files. AT least not after running them through the DirectShow Dump process. VideoReDo might do something to the multiplexing to make it more compatible, but I can guarantee you that simply using DirectShow Dump will not. That being said you should give VideoReDo a try. They offer a 15 day trial so there is no harm in trying.

Dan


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

I'll second Dan's recomendation, once you try VDR I suspect you'll end up buying it. Plus they have a nice helpful forum too.
The best way to see if it'll work to your sastisfaction is to give it a go especialy since there is a free trial period. Once you the DL the program email for the key so you can use the full functionality of the program for the trial period otherwise you'll be limited to 30 min segments.


----------



## Scott Atkinson (Jan 19, 2004)

Quick "how Video ReDo Saved the Day" story:

I had a piece of Beta SP videotape that I needed to convert to WMV format.

Beta SP is a "professional" format for videotape, but because of the way my work is set up, I had no direct way to get from one format to the other - so I recorded the 13 minute segment in question to dvd.

I then tried to go directly from dvd to WMV, using Intervideo's converter. It stalled at the 99 percent point (after taking a very long time to do the conversion) and did something funky with the aspect ratio.

I tried a bunch of other programs/ideas, but none of them worked. Ultimately, I hit on CloneDVD to give me dvd files, and VDR very quickly converted the one I needed to MPEG, which then converted to WMV.

I know (and own) other problems that would do the same thing, but VDR is stable, fast and 'just works.' A great investment.

Scott A.


----------



## meggo (May 25, 2006)

i feel incredibly stupid right now, but I'm going to put this out there:

I've been to the DVD Styler website and I can't seem to figure out how to install it (I'm using Windows XP). Can anyone help me out here?

Thanks

-meg


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

meggo said:


> i feel incredibly stupid right now, but I'm going to put this out there:
> 
> I've been to the DVD Styler website and I can't seem to figure out how to install it (I'm using Windows XP). Can anyone help me out here?
> 
> ...


Go here:
http://dvdstyler.sourceforge.net/downloads.html

Download either of the win32 versions:
Win32 binary: DVDStyler-1.5b5-win32u.exe (5.5M)

That will take you to a page where you pick a mirror site. Just pick the one closest to you.


----------



## meggo (May 25, 2006)

Greg-

thanks so much. i thought i downloaded the windows version, but i guess i downloaded the wrong one.

Thanks again!


----------



## Rawson819 (Oct 3, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> What you want to do is import the VOB file into one of the free dvdauthor GUIs like DVDStyler. It will produce a completed ISO image which you can then burn to a DVD using Nero. So the basic steps are...
> 
> 1) Edit in VideReDo and output to VOB
> 2) Import VOB into DVDStyler, add menus, export to ISO
> ...


I tried the above steps and had no problem editing with ReDo and outputting to VOB. When attempting to export to ISO from DVDStyler I receive numerous errors/warnings such as:

WARN: Partial sector read (4 bytes); discarding data. 
WARN: Video PTS does not line up on a multiple of a field.

and tons and tons of these: 
WARN: audio sector out of range: -8197 (vobu #118, pts 35.659)

I'm admittedly a novice at this stuff and was wondering if anyone could advise how to avoid the above warnings and/or the proper steps for assembling the menu and videos in DVDstyler.

(Incidently, I was trying to put together a menu with two tv episodes)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We've recently disocvered, via other users experience, that DVDStyler has some bugs that need to be worked out.

It's not as nice, but try using GUI for dvdauthor instead. However note that GUI for dvdauthor doesn't output to ISO files so you'll need ImageTool Classic to create an ISO from the output directory.

Dan


----------

